# Manor house in the wood june 2013



## urban phantom (Jun 23, 2013)

I dont have any history on this manor house its now very overgrown and the nettles were nearly at head height
after a battle to front door it looked like a small bessingham manor inside same features but no furniture the 2 main stair cases were intact but the upstairs floors were far from safe so we didnt bother going up There was also many out buildings and stables in grounds 

The Pics 




manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr





manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr





manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr





manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr





manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr






manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr





manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house in the woods by urban phantom, on Flickr



Thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice find, stranger! 
Thanks...


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 23, 2013)

thanks mate its been a while had big car problems


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice find thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm liking that 
Ive just been to Lincolnshire, must put this on the list for next time I go
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gothicangel (Jun 23, 2013)

Great find,I love the big open fireplace.


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 23, 2013)

Gothicangel said:


> Great find,I love the big open fireplace.



Many thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Amazing find,great photos.


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 24, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Amazing find,great photos.



Thanks mate


----------



## Mardy Bum (Jun 24, 2013)

Love the fireplace.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't give it much chance now the ivy is getting hold, soon be coming down. Nice report


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 24, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Don't give it much chance now the ivy is getting hold, soon be coming down. Nice report



thanks mate shame as its not inside apart from the ceilings i didnt see any sign of any work going on at all just seems to have left


----------



## skankypants (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice find pal..


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 24, 2013)

skankypants said:


> Nice find pal..



Thanks mate


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for that, liking it a lot. Shame about that floor (or lack of it)


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 24, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> Thanks for that, liking it a lot. Shame about that floor (or lack of it)



Thanks i would of loved to have gone upstaires did stand at the top and have look but thats as far as i whent


----------

